# A meme for Munich



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

http://ct.fra.bz/ol/fz/sw/i46/5/2/28/fbz_6d186ab21423c4aadd7dfc4a6aec3507.jpg

Context for the last photo: he was hiding behind the kitchen island, after we placed a banana on the floor where i was standing, he's terrified of bananas, so I place them on the floor and walk him by them and i hold them in my hand and encourage him to sniff them etc...but yes, he hides from big scary bright yellow bananas...my big bad GSD :rolleyes2:


Just posted this for fun and to share


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Bwahahaha! I love it. Scared of bananas, so cute.


----------



## ollie_leyna (Oct 21, 2011)

love it! My dog is afraid of flags and other lawn ornaments--jumps into the air and runs away terrified lol


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I've never heard of a banana phobia before. Maybe it's the smell? Silly boy


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

yep, last picture is the winner. very funny


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Can't see the last pic very well-love his name


----------

